# Terminator 6: Film soll deutlich simpler gehalten werden als die letzten Teile



## Darkmoon76 (26. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 6: Film soll deutlich simpler gehalten werden als die letzten Teile* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator 6: Film soll deutlich simpler gehalten werden als die letzten Teile*


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2017)

Das kommt meinem Kumpel entgegen. Der ist zwar Akademiker und hat eine eigene, erfolgreiche kleine Firma am Start - aber bei so was wie Zeit-Paradoxa schaltet sein Hirn irgendwie ab. Legendär seine Frage bei Terminator 4 (Die Erlösung): "Der Film war nicht schlecht - aber warum ist der Vater denn jünger als der Sohn...?   "


----------



## Gast1658956205 (26. Oktober 2017)

Also irgendwie ist bei dem Thema die Luft wohl langsam raus. Ich werde den Schinken garantiert ignorieren. Arny kann maximal noch den Geriatrieator spielen. Oder er soll sich mit Clint Eastwood zusammentun und einen spektakulären Ausbruch aus einem Altenheim verfilmen. Meine Fresse.


----------



## combine (26. Oktober 2017)

hahaha!
der war gut

john cena als t-800 wäre doch mal was


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2017)

Cpt-Ahab schrieb:


> Also irgendwie ist bei dem Thema die Luft wohl langsam raus. Ich werde den Schinken garantiert ignorieren. Arny kann maximal noch den Geriatrieator spielen. Oder er soll sich mit Clint Eastwood zusammentun und einen spektakulären Ausbruch aus einem Altenheim verfilmen. Meine Fresse.


Also ich fand Genysis recht gelungen und durch den recht aktuellen Bezug zum Always-on in den sozialen Medien wehte auch ein frischer Wind durch die Story.
Warum der T-800 nun alt ist, wurde auch sinnvoll erklärt.

PS: ein "spektakulärer Ausbruch aus einem Altenheim" kann durchaus interessant sein - siehe _Cloud Atlas_.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2017)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> *Terminator 6: Film soll deutlich simpler gehalten werden als die letzten Teile*]



Terminator 1
Nackter Mann will Frau töten

Terminator 2 
Nackter Mann will Frau und Sohn töten und sie kriegen Hilfe gegen den nackten Mann von einem anderen nackten Mann

Terminator 3
Nackte Frau will Sohn und seine Freundin töten sie kriegen Hilfe von alten nackten Mann

Terminator 4 
CGI und Roboter

Termintor 5
Terminator trifft Danerys sie reisen durch die Zeit und bekämpfen Dr Who


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2017)

Als ein-Satz-Film-Beschreibung gefällt mir immer noch am besten:

_Selbstgerechter Millionär findet Gefallen am Cosplay und legt sich das Hobby zu, Geisteskranke zu verprügeln._



Spoiler



Batman


----------



## Jan8419 (27. Oktober 2017)

Der beste Terminator Teil war Salvation.   Da war mal endlich etwas mehr Endzeit Stimmung und nicht nur 1 oder 2 Terminator.   Von mir aus können die neuen Filme  gerne in dieser Zeit spielen.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2017)

Noch simpler ? Halten die die Konsumenten für grenzdebil oder was ? Viel schlichter als die Terminator-Story bisher (abgesehen vom Mitdenken bei der Zeitlinie) geht ja nun wirklich kaum noch. Da ist wohl T6 nur noch Zack T-1000 erscheint bum Feind tot, T-1000 verschwindet Film Ende oder was ?


----------



## EddWald (27. Oktober 2017)

Dann knüpft er ja auch in Sachen Tiefgang   bestens an den zweiten Teil an. Die  einzige anspruchsvolleren, was die Komplexität der Story angeht,  waren der 5. und 6 Teil. Und auch nur, weil diese Zeitreisen halt immer Haken haben  und  sich nicht selten Komplexität bedingt selbst um dribbeln 

In der modernen Filmwelt gibts mMn größtenteils nur noch zwei Arten von Film Stories. Entweder so verdreht, das man nicht in der Lage ist, die Unlogik zu erkennen, oder SO einfach, das es einem im Hirn weh tut und man sich komplett auf Aktion und Sex konzentrieren kann.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Noch simpler ? Halten die die Konsumenten für grenzdebil oder was ? Viel schlichter als die Terminator-Story bisher (abgesehen vom Mitdenken bei der Zeitlinie) geht ja nun wirklich kaum noch. Da ist wohl T6 nur noch Zack T-1000 erscheint bum Feind tot, T-1000 verschwindet Film Ende oder was ?


Das Problem bei Zeitreisen ist, daß man da unheimlich leicht den Überblick verlieren und Fehler machen kann.

Selbst in den perfektesten Zeitreisefilmen gibt es Ungereimtheiten:
Wie ist Old Biff in den _Zurück in die Zukunft _Filmen nochmal in die Zukunft zurück gekommen? 
Doc, erklären sie mal, bitte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KylRoy (27. Oktober 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Terminator 1
> Nackter Mann will Frau töten
> 
> Terminator 2
> ...


Das Jahr 2017:

Die Dummheit der Menschen nimmt ungeahnte Ausmaße an und Donald Trump ist Präsident der USA.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Das Jahr 2017:
> 
> Die Dummheit der Menschen nimmt ungeahnte Ausmaße an und Donald Trump ist Präsident der USA.


 Ach komm, hör auf - so einen Scheiß wird jede Filmproduktion ablehnen, das ist völlig absurd... wie kommt man nur auf so komische Ideen? ^^  Was kommt demnächst: Terminator - Revenge of the Goat. Der 1.FC Köln gewinnt mit 4:1 in Leverkusen, weil der Geist des 18. September 2011 ins Stadion "gebeamt" wird???


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Das Jahr 2017:
> 
> Die Dummheit der Menschen nimmt ungeahnte Ausmaße an und Donald Trump ist Präsident der USA.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars9401 (28. Oktober 2017)

EddWald schrieb:


> Dann knüpft er ja auch in Sachen Tiefgang   bestens an den zweiten Teil an. Die  einzige anspruchsvolleren, was die Komplexität der Story angeht,  waren der 5. und 6 Teil. [...]



Es gibt noch gar keinen 6. Teil.


----------



## lars9401 (28. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Zeitreisen ist, daß man da unheimlich leicht den Überblick verlieren und Fehler machen kann.
> 
> Selbst in den perfektesten Zeitreisefilmen gibt es Ungereimtheiten:
> Wie ist Old Biff in den _Zurück in die Zukunft _Filmen nochmal in die Zukunft zurück gekommen?
> ...



Es gibt ja noch die geschnittene Szene:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfljzNWH6ds

Erklärt aber leider auch nicht alles.


----------



## Worrel (28. Oktober 2017)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch die geschnittene Szene:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfljzNWH6ds
> 
> Erklärt aber leider auch nicht alles.


Weiß ich; kenn ich, macht aber keinen Sinn.

Sobald er aus 1955 aufbricht, existiert die Zukunft, in der Doc und Marty sich befinden, nicht mehr. Sondern nur noch die alternative Zukunft. Denn auch, wenn es noch dauert, bis Young Biff an den Almanach glaubt, *wird *er ja daran glauben und die Zukunft *wird *geändert. Erst, als Marty ihm den Almanach wieder abnimmt, wird das verhindert. 
Old Biff würde also in das Jahr 2015 kommen, wie es sein würde, *nachdem *Biff mit dem Almanach so reich wurde - was in den Filmen nie zu sehen war.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2017)

Zeitparadoxon.


----------



## Worrel (28. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Zeitparadoxon.


Nein. 

Ein Zeitparadoxon ist, daß John Connor seinen eigenen Vater in die Vergangenheit schickt um sicher zu stellen daß er selbst gezeugt wird.
Das kann man als Geschichte aber so erklären, daß John Connor eigentlich einen anderen Vater hatte und Kyle Reese die Geschichte eben derart verändert hat, daß er jetzt der Vater ist.

Da ist ein Zeitparadoxon, aber kein Filmfehler.


In ZidZ *kann *man aber entweder in die unveränderte Zukunft fahren oder *eben nicht*. Der Film bricht hier seine von ihm selbst aufgestellte Regel und sagt einmal "hü" und einmal "hott".

Das ist ein Filmfehler, aber kein Paradoxon.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2017)

Das Problem ist Huhn oder Ei. Er fährt in die Vergangenheit ändert dadurch die Zukunft aber hätte danach keinen Grund mehr das zu tun und wenn er es nicht macht was dann? [emoji6]


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist Huhn oder Ei. Er fährt in die Vergangenheit ändert dadurch die Zukunft aber hätte danach keinen Grund mehr das zu tun und wenn er es nicht macht was dann? [emoji6]


Äh was? Es geht darum, was der Film darüber sagt, was geht und was nicht. und daß eben an dieser Stelle die selbst aufgestellte Regel gebrochen wird.

Und natürlich hat Biff einen Grund, wieder in duie Zukunft zu reisen: Der geplante Verlauf ist ja: Old Biff gibt Young Biff den Almanach; YoungBiff wird reich; Old Biff kehrt in die Zukunft zurück und ist dann reich.
Bloß kann er eben eigentlich nur in die veränderte Zukunft reisen, in der er reich ist. 
Im Film landet er aber in der unveränderten Zukunft. Ergo: Filmfehler.


----------



## lars9401 (11. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weiß ich; kenn ich, macht aber keinen Sinn.
> 
> Sobald er aus 1955 aufbricht, existiert die Zukunft, in der Doc und Marty sich befinden, nicht mehr. Sondern nur noch die alternative Zukunft. Denn auch, wenn es noch dauert, bis Young Biff an den Almanach glaubt, *wird *er ja daran glauben und die Zukunft *wird *geändert. Erst, als Marty ihm den Almanach wieder abnimmt, wird das verhindert.
> Old Biff würde also in das Jahr 2015 kommen, wie es sein würde, *nachdem *Biff mit dem Almanach so reich wurde - was in den Filmen nie zu sehen war.



Ich hab jetzt nochmal ein bisschen darüber nach gedacht, aber für mich ergibt es so einen Sinn.

Old Biff 2015 fährt zurück nach 1955 und erschafft somit das böse 1985, aber Doc und Marty reisen ja darauf auch nach 1955 und verhindern das böse 1985, somit bügeln sie den Fehler in der Zeitlinie wieder aus und Old Biff hat keine Chance in ein alternatives 2015 zukommen, da ja der Almanach zerstört wird. Somit kommt er für mich wieder in das normale 2015 zurück. Wieso er sich dann auflöst weis ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2017)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nochmal ein bisschen darüber nach gedacht, aber für mich ergibt es so einen Sinn.
> 
> Old Biff 2015 fährt zurück nach 1955 und erschafft somit das böse 1985, aber Doc und Marty reisen ja darauf auch nach 1955 und verhindern das böse 1985, somit bügeln sie den Fehler in der Zeitlinie wieder aus und Old Biff hat keine Chance in ein alternatives 2015 zukommen, da ja der Almanach zerstört wird. Somit kommt er für mich wieder in das normale 2015 zurück.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Great Scott! Du hast recht!
Da hab ich wohl nicht vierdimensional gedacht.



> Wieso er sich dann auflöst weis ich leider auch nicht.


Weil die Macher an der Stelle auch nicht vierdimensional gedacht hatten.


----------



## alan83 (19. November 2017)

ich glaube das T6 im 2020 erscheinen wird.
Terminator 5 war schlecht gewesen.

ich habe vor vom Windows store terminator6 film zu kaufen wenn es erscheint.


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2017)

alan83 schrieb:


> Terminator 5 war schlecht gewesen.


Also ich fand den gut. Wäre natürlich besser gewesen, wenn man für die Anfangsszenen Schauspieler (oder gar CGI Charaktere) gefunden hätte, die den Originalen mehr ähneln. Die Handlungsschiene, die das "Always-on" in den sozielen Medien kritisiert, fand ich auch sehr gelungen.


----------

